# Win 7 Driver for Canoscan N650U



## Andyabs (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm trying to install my Canoscan N650U on my Win 7 PC. Is there a driver out for this?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please see if the info here can help you http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/driver-for-canoscan-n650u-with-vista-392554.html


----------

